# Procorns 2012 breedings



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I've finally got around to starting a 2012 breeding thread for the corns here this year.

I'll post each breeding and the details on this thread once we have eggs cooking in the incubator. I'm never comfortable publishing details of breedings until we have eggs as things change so much over the season.

If you have any questions or are interested in any of the possible outcomes of the breedings then please give me a shout. We keep a waiting list for animals and morphs on a first come, first served basis and notify people when animals become available.

We're continuing the work with test breeding our Sunkissed and het Sunkissed animals for the Stargazer gene. For those who don't know much about Stargazer, it is a nasty genetic mutation which affects the motor function of the animal and leaves them without being able to move properly. The mutation comes from Sunkissed lines originally and we have decided to prove our animals free of this gene before we let any Sunkissed or het Sunkissed animals go. We would always urge anyone who is interested in purchasing a Sunkissed animal to check that the parents have been tested before doing so. A quick google will give you more information on the gene, it is clearly something that we need to try to breed out of the cornsnake population but unfortunately is still being propogated in to all sorts of morphs by continual breeding of Sunkissed animals without testing.

The season has got off to a good start for us, we have 6 clutches in the incubator already with lots of females either just shed or about to shed before laying. It is about to get really busy, especially as we are only a couple of weeks away from the first eggs hatching!

Right - essay over, I'll start posting about breedings.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1281 - Whiteout X Diffused Caramel ph Amel

This is our first clutch for 2012 

We're looking for a project here starting with Diffused het Charcoal Caramel Amel with the eventual aim of producing some Caramel Pewters. With the Amel here we could also get some Fires het Charcoal Caramel which could bring some interested end results. No idea how you tell a Caramel Whiteout from a normal Whiteout! 

This is a nice line of diffusion as well so any hatchling with both Caramel and Diffused will hopefully show up the Diffusion nicely.

So 20 eggs laid on the 26th Feb.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1247 - Hypo Lavender het Motley/Stripe X Diffused Caramel het Amel ph Hypo

This breeding is to add to our long term goal of line breeding some really nice Hypo Lavender Caramel animals. We've seen some really nice examples of this morph and some that look just like Caramel or just like Lavender. You will see that we are starting a number of projects in this area this year and will be mixing them all up in future seasons looking for a good combination of the morph.

This will also prove if the female is carrying the Hypo gene or not.

So we are aiming for Normals het Hypo Caramel Diffused Lavender het Motley or Stripe ph Amel 

I won't we complaining if we get some Hypos out though for sure.

22 eggs laid 9th March










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1242 - Hypo Diffused het Anery Charcoal ph Amel X Platinum het Amel

The third clutch of the year, and it will be a multi coloured one for sure!

If the het Amel proves out in the male there will be some crazy hatchlings here including the possibility of Hypo Blizzard, Hypo Snow and Powder.

Without the Amel there is the possibility of Hypo, Ghost, Phantom, Platinum.

All hatchlings will be homozygous Hypo and het Diffused.

16 eggs laid 15th March.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1258 - Het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley X Amber Motley

This is a bit of a test project really, we're trying to see if it is possible to see a difference in the animals that are het for Cinder in this clutch. 

We should hopefully see some caramels and caramel motleys from it and I'm interested to see if the Cinder shows through. 

Also testing the Amber Motley girl for Amel.

18 eggs laid 2nd April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1262 - Opal het Kastanie X Het Amel Caramel Kastanie

We have had to change our minds a little bit on this project. 

We have 1.2 Het Amel Caramel Kastanie but unfortunately this is the second year in a row that the male hasn't really been interesting in breeding. 

This girl was heavily ovulating so we swapped out the male for our Opal het Kastanie in the hope that we will at least get some Mandarin out this year. 

We will try the project again next year and see if the boy is up for it.

A great outcome though as we thought we might have missed her.

18 eggs and 2 slugs laid 7th April.









Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1231 - Ghost het Amel Lavender Diffused X Hypo het Amel Anery Lavender Diffused

A cool breeding that will produce a load of interesting animals all of which will be at least Hypo. 

Really from this I'm looking to see if we can get a Diffused Ghost Lavender, honestly not sure what one would look like yet though! 

The lavender line is a really bright one so we are hoping that might shine though. 

A hypo Plasma wouldn't be a bad thing out of this either! 

16 eggs laid 14th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1250 - Hypo Opal het Stripe X Anery Stripe

This is a bit of a test breeding to see if our Anery Stripe girl carries Amel or not (Hopefully not as we'd like to use her for a project that really doesn't need Amel!).

Some Stripes het Anery Lavender Hypo Amel are not too bad as an outcome.

8 eggs and 3 slugs laid 14th April (I know I'm nearly a month late posting!)










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1241 Hypo Cinder X Terrazzo

This is one of the really exciting projects we are starting this year. We're really looking to see what Cinder and Terrazzo do together. 

17 eggs and 3 slugs laid on the 21st April.

There is one slug in there we couldn't quite get out but hopefully it will be ok.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1220 Diffused Ghost het Amel Charcoal X Same

This is a repeat breeding of last year where we got some really bright and pink Diffused Ghosts out. We have kept a load back to see what they are like a bit older and they have retained their colouration, even some of the females are quite pink.

We're having another go this year at getting Diffused Powder from this paring but should see some Coral Avalanches and Anery Pewters too.

19 eggs laid on the 21st April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1260 Het Diffused Cinder X Same

Another go this year at producing Diffused Cinders, just a one in sixteen chance again but we will keep our fingers crossed for one!

14 eggs laid on the 22nd April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1251 Hypo Opal het Stripe X Hypo Amel het Lavender Stripe

This is a shared breeding with Specialcorns. The female Hypo Amel belongs to them. We're aiming for Hypo Opal Stripe from this pairing if possible.

We will also know that anything that comes out is at least Hypo so any Amels or Opals will be Hypo for sure.

18 eggs laid on the 22nd April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1208 Amel het Cinder Stripe X Same

We're looking for some more Amel Cinder Stripes here 

19 eggs laid on the 23rd April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I love the Amel cinder stripes , seem to remember you produced some late last year , do you have any updated pictures of these somewhere I could see .

Cheers


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Nodders said:


> I love the Amel cinder stripes , seem to remember you produced some late last year , do you have any updated pictures of these somewhere I could see .
> 
> Cheers


Here you go:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/847732-amel-cinder-stripe.html

Cheers
Ads


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Very nice , thanks for the pic , fingers crossed for you this year :2thumb:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

A few more to update today!

#1236 Pied Sided Granite het Amel Charcoal Hypo X Ultramel Diffused het Caramel

This is an interesting one. We have our Male Granite from Lex who has been proven to be homozygous Pied Sided and compatible with other known Pied genes. This male was the father of our Pied Sided Pewters from last year. We're using him again to test against some more Pied females for compatibility.

What a massive clutch she produced! 28 eggs laid 26th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1230 Ghost het Amel Diffused Lavender X Hypo het Amel Anery Diffused Lavender

This breeding should produce a very multi-coloured clutch! We have a lot of genes kicking around in here. Hopefully we'll see a Diffused Lavender Ghost! We have two females for this breeding this year, this is the first to lay.

16 eggs laid 26th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1217 Cinder ph Lava X Dilute Anery Motley

This is a project that we really wanted to kick off. Debbie wants to see what the combination of Cinder and Anery does (I've seen a couple of possibles and it looks quite neat). I really wanted to see if we can get some Cinder Motley going and also see what happens with Cinder and Dilute. Lots of potential with this project for sure. I have a horrible feeling there will be a lot of keepers from this clutch.

Cinder ph Lava X Dilute Anery Motley

21 eggs laid 26th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1255 Het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley X Amel het Caramel Cinder

We decided to mix up the cinder breedings a little bit this year to see what sort of colouration we get. This is moving towards our line breeding plan with cinder where we are looking to breed high contrast dark and red cinders as well as a light grey/silver line.

We're also trying to see if we can produce a Cinder Caramel to see what that might look look, although unlikely with this breeding. A Cinder Butter would be nice for sure.

Het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley X Amel het Caramel Cinder

14 eggs laid 27th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1283 Whiteout X Ultramel het Charcoal Diffused

This breeding is an interesting one, we're looking for Ultramel Pewter really. I realise there is a lot of noise at the moment about Ultra being a hybrid gene but we've concluded that it is so well bred in to the corn snake in captivity that we really can't worry about it. It is practically impossible to say that any captive corn has no Ultra in the past so we've just decided to leave it be and get on enjoying some of the combinations that Ultra can bring.

We could get Blizzard, Whiteout, Ultramel Charcoal and Ultramel Pewter out of this breeding









Whiteout X Ultramel het Charcoal Diffused

17 eggs laid 27th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1252 Hypo Opal het Stripe X Opal

This is a female that came to us with little information, she is an Opal for sure but we have no idea about any other genetics, so we'll see what pops out. 

Not a big clutch from this girl but at least everything will be Opal!

9 eggs and 8 slugs laid 27th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1206 Amel het Cinder Lava X het Amel Cinder Lava

Another Cinder breeding here, this one is looking for Lava Cinder and Lavamel Cinder. We did this breeding last year and kept an Amel Cinder that we think could be a Lavamel Cinder but it is very difficult to tell for sure!

20 eggs laid 29th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1227 Diffused Pied het Amel Hypo ph Anery Motley X Granite het Charcoal Hypo ph Amel Pied

This had a complicated set of genetics at play! The breeding is going to test all sorts of possible hets in these two animals, not to mention prove if the female is het Pied or not.

The female is a sibling of our Pied Granite from Lex.

18 eggs laid 30th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1211 Anery het Amel Diffused Hypo Motley X Same

This will be a breeding of all sorts of shales of grey! Fingers crossed here for Granite Motley or Diffused Ghost Motley.

Not many eggs from this girl this year so we'll see what pops up.

8 eggs laid 30th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1256 Het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley X Amel het Cinder Stripe

Again we're mixing up the Cinder lines a bit here and rather than paring the Amel het Cinder Stripes together for more than one breeding we thought we'd try for Cinder het Motley/Stripe, Amel Cinder het Motley/Stripe etc instead. A cinder het Motley/Stripe would be the big jackpot for me on this one.

18 eggs laid 30th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1246 Hypo het Charcoal Diffused Motley X Fire het Charcoal ph Motley

This is an interesting het testing project. We have proven this female to be het Charcoal which was really interesting but we also got a random Motley/Stripe last year from breeding her to a Caramel Stripe, just one in the clutch and it was an odd Stripe. So this year we are putting her with a male that has Charcoal, Diffused and Motley as a pattern to test things out again. I'd really love to see a Charcoal Motley come out of this pairing but who knows! A nice big clutch to play with though.

20 eggs laid 30th April










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1232 Golddust het Motley X Butter het Diffused Motley.

This one is a clutch of yellow snakes. Looking forward to seeing some of the Golddust from this clutch as the dad has some great colouration.

We got some very odd looking eggs from this one!

11 eggs laid 30th April.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1277 Tessera het Amel Diffused X Fire het Anery Charcoal ph Hypo.

This is one of a couple of Tessera breedings for us this year. We're hoping to see what a Tessera fire looks like.

A nice big clutch to be playing with as well!

24 Eggs laid 1st May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1259 Het Cinder Diffused X Same

This is another of the Diffused Cinder project breedings. Obviously we're looking for Diffused Cinder to pop up, there is a 1/16 chance of course with the two hets.

12 eggs laid 3rd May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1263 Het Caramel Lava Motley ph Amel Anery X Het Caramel Lava Motley ph Anery.

The genetics for this one are not quite as simple as the title suggests. We bred them last year but of course we can't prove out he possible hets at all with his breeding!

We have two related females and an unrelated male. Obviously we are looking for Topaz and Topaz Motley from this breeding.

19 eggs laid 4th May









Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1257 Het Amel Caramel Cinder Mot X Butter Motley ph Cinder.

This really is to prove out if the female Butter Motley is het Cinder or not. She has a look about her that suggests she might be. I guess we'll find out pretty shortly!

15 eggs laid 5th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1228 Lava het Diffused ph Amel Anery Charcoal X Charcoal ph Amel Anery Diffused Lava

The title gives a bit of the information about this breeding but there are a lot more possible hets in here that we are trying to prove out.

19 eggs laid 7th May

A few slugs in here that we couldn't get off.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1202 Candy Cane het Cinder X Miami het Cinder.

This is a breeding where we have got out Miami phase and Candy Cane phase animals together, both are get Cinder so we're hoping for a new Amel Cinder from this pairing.

17 eggs laid 8th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1223 Het Caramel Lava Motley ph Amel Anery X Ultra Caramel het Anery Motley

This is a breeding to try go get some nice Caramel Motleys out, it will also prove out if the male is carrying Amel and Anery or not.

15 eggs laid 9th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1233 Golddust het Motley X Ultramel het Caramel Motley

This breeding is looking for Butter, Butter Motley, Golddust and Golddust Motley.

15 eggs laid 10th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1234 Pied Granite het Amel Charcoal Hypo X Diffused het Amel Hypo Pied ph Anery Motley

Another one of the Pied breed tests. This time the Pied Granite is going to our het pied female to see if these Pied lines are compatible. Should prove out a few possible hets too!

16 eggs laid 12th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey,

It has been a couple of weeks since I posted in here and we've had a lot more clutches laid.. So I'll spend some time posting them this afternoon.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1213 Anery het Amel Diffused Hypo Motley X Snow Motley.

This is a test pairing to see if our female Snow Motley is carrying Hypo more than anything. I have a feeling she might be.

Quite a few hets in the male!

19 eggs laid 13th May.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1280 Tessera het Amel Diffused X Lava het Anery Diffused ph Amel Charcoal

This is a much awaited pairing for us, particularly if we are able to get a Diffused Tessera het Lava female out! Fingers crossed we may even get Fire Tessera if the female proves to be het Amel.

23 eggs laid 13th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1201 Amel het Anery Lava ph Charcoal Hypo X Diffused Ghost

Again this is a bit of a test breeding for us. The male was supposed to be Amel het Charcoal Lava ph Hypo. Last year we proved all sorts of random genes from this project including Hypo and Charcoal and only one Lava in 40 eggs!

We have 2.3 animals from this original pairing so we have test breeding them to other animals to see what comes out.. Here we are testing for the Anery and Hypo, we also have no idea if the Diffused Ghost is carrying any hets.

25 Eggs laid 14th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1235 Granite Pied het Amel Charcoal Hypo X Stripe het Amel Anery Diffused Hypo

This is our Granite Pied Sided male at work again. Here we are looking for a nice Striped Pied project. With any luck we will have a few Diffused het Anery Pied Stripe out. There is a chance of some Hypo in the mix too. Amel will make it even more multi coloured!

21 Eggs laid 14th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1238 Het Amel Anery Lava Charcoal ph Hypo X Het Amel Charcoal Lava ph Anery Hypo

This is another one from the odd breeding that we have 2.3 from. This breeding should be Het Amel Charcoal Lava X Same but last year with this male we got no Lava, Anery and no Charcoal. All very odd.

Anyway, we are trying it again this year to see what happens now!

25 eggs laid 16th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1264 Het Caramel Lava Motley ph Amel Anery X Het Caramel Lava Motley ph Anery

This is a repeat breeding from the last couple of years, we're trying to finally hit the Topaz Motley jackpot! A Lava Motley would be rather nice too.

25 eggs laid 16th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1282 Whiteout X Ultramel het Diffused Charcoal

This breeding is aiming to see what an Ultramel Pewter will look like. It should also produce a nice array of Blizzards and Whiteouts etc

16 eggs laid 17th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1266 Het Cinder Lava X PH Cinder Lava

We kept this female back from a Het Cinder Lava pairing that we did in 2010 because she is a really pretty animal. She has the condensed Cinder pattern and is a very bright normal. We thought it would be nice to see if either or both of the possible hets prove out! Here is hoping for a Cinder Lava to pop out!

18 eggs laid 19th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1226 Diffused Pied het Hypo Amel ph anery Motley X Cinder ph Diffused 

We're hoping to see the ph Diffused prove out on our female Cinder here. So hopefully there will be a few Diffused het Cinder Pied noses sticking out of the eggs in a few weeks time.

17 eggs laid 19th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1265 Het Lava Cinder X Same

We're hoping to produce another Lava Cinder this year from this pairing. 

20 eggs laid 22nd May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1267 Het Lava Cinder X Lava ph Cinder

Another test breeding here. We held back a particularly bright looking Lava female from a het Cinder Lava pair in 2010, this is trying to see if the Cinder proves out.

17 eggs laid 25th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1268 Plasma het Hypo X Diffused het Hypo ph Lavender

This is a pairing that comes from our really strong lavender line so we are hoping that the ph Lavender proves out.

17 eggs laid 28th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1243 Hypo Diffused Motley/Stripe het Amel ph Caramel X Caramel Diffused ph Amel or Ultra

A few more genetics than listed in the thread title. We're basically doing some testing here. We are looking to prove that the Male is homozyous Diffused and see if he carries Caramel. We're looking to see if the Caramel Diffused is het Amel too.

8 eggs laid 29th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1222 Diffused Ghost het Amel Charcoal X Het Amel Anery Charcal Diffused.

This will produce a lot of different colours with any luck!

20 eggs laid 29th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1253 Hypo Pewter het Anery X Het Amel Anery Lava ph Charcoal Hypo

This one is another test breeding which is all about working through the 2.3 project that was supposed to be het Amel Charcoal Lava. We've seen Anery and possible Hypo with these animals so far. This one is looking to prove the Charcoal and Hypo genes once and for all.

26 eggs laid 29th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1216 Cinder ph Diffused X Plasma

Here we are hoping for the Diffused to prove out in our Cinder boy. I'd love to start a project with Diffused het Cinder Lavender.

14 eggs laid 29th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1240 Hypo Cinder x Hypo Motley het Caramel

This is a project that we are really excited about, we should get Hypo het Cinder Motley from this pairing. 

15 eggs laid 29th May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1203 Amel het Cinder Caramel X Het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley

This one is looing for Butter Cinder or even Caramel Cinder.

20 eggs laid 31st May










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Phew,

That is it for now, there are still a few to lay and a few that are mating for the first time so I'll keep this up to date where possible.

Give us a shout if you are interested in the outcomes of any of these and I'll keep posting hatchling pictures as they happen in the hatchling thread here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/847812-procorns-2012-hatchlings.html

Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1219 Cinder ph Lava X Kastanie

This is a project starting, we are looking to see if we can produce Cinder Kastanie in a few years time. No idea what it will look like!

Cinder ph LavaX Kastanie

17 eggs laid 2th June.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1218 Cinder ph Lava X Topaz ph Motley

This is yet another project we are kicking off this year - How many keepers!?

Anyway, we're hoping to see that our Cinder boy is het for Lava (66% ph) so hopefully thre will be some little Lava het Cinder Caramel noses popping out later on.

Cinder ph Lava X Topaz ph Motley

16 eggs laid 3rd June - Not the best looking eggs in the world but hopefully they will pull through.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1274 Hypo Opal het Stripe X Hypo Lavender het Stripe

This didn't go too well for us this year. Just 3 eggs from this pairing and they don't look great! We were hoping for a Hypo Lavender Stripe but we'll have to see what happens!

3 eggs laid 3rd June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1224 Pied het Hypo Amel X Fire Mot/Stripe

This is a bit of a test breeding and a bit of a complicated one at that! The breeding is actually:

Pied het Amel, Hypo ph Anery Motley X Fire het Motley/Stripe ph Anery Caramel Hypo

I have no idea what will come out of this! Basically we want to prove for sure that the female is homozygous diffused and see if we can get prove out any of the other hets at the same time on both sides.

19 eggs laid 4th June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1205 Amel het Cinder Lava X Het Amel Cinder Lava

This is another breeding where we are hoping to produce Cinder Lava. I'm still not sure if you can see the Lava in an Amel Cinder. We'll see what comes out!

17 eggs laid 5th June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1269 Plasma het Hypo X Hypo het Diffused Lavender

The female from this pairing always has some hatchlings with really interesting patterns so we are looking forward to seeing what hatches. Hopefully we'll see a Hypo Plasma or two as well.

21 eggs laid 7th June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## natalie glasgow (Jun 22, 2012)

question,at what age and size would you breed a corn snake,as i have a 17"inch male corn and my friend wants me to mate him with one of her snow corns,so i was just asking for abit of advice in advance,thanks nat


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, Sorry I missed your post the other day. I would suggest that at least three years old and over 300g for females.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## natalie glasgow (Jun 22, 2012)

ok thanks,just wanted to be on the safe side


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1245 Hypo het Charcoal Diffused Motley X Same

We finally have eggs from this clutch. We're really hoping to see some Charcoal and Motley as we don't get to see much of that. Here's to hoping for a Phantom Motley.

19 eggs laid 14th June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1215 Cinder ph Diffused X Pewter

Hopefully here we will prove that our Cinder ph Diffused male is actually Cinder and end up with some Diffused het Cinder Charcoal. Another new project for 2012.

13 eggs laid 23rd June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1254 Whiteout X Plasma ph/**** Charcoal ph Hypo

This is a het test really. We want to prove if the Plasma female is actually a Charcoal Plasma. We are pretty sure she is, this is the test to prove it.

18 eggs laid 24th June










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1225 Diffused Pied X Charcoal het Diffused Hypo

The breeding here actually is Diffused Pied het hypo, amel ph anery, motley X Charcoal het Diffused Hypo. This is the female that produced Pied Pewter last year when bred to our Lexcorn Pied Granite het Charcoal.

We thought it would be nice to breed her to a Soderberg line Pied this year to see how different the pied sided that come out are.

14 eggs laid 24th June.










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1237 Het Amel Anery ph Charcoal Hypo Lava X Het Amel Anery Lava ph Charcoal Hypo.

The genetics here are long and drawn out and we are actually not sure what we have!
This is a big test to see what comes out this year.

24 eggs laid 4th July










Cheers
Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

#1210 Anery Dilute Hypo Motley X Wild Caught F1

This will hopefully create some nice het animals for later breeding. We're trying to breed the slightly weaker dilute gene back to close to the wild caught animals to see if we can produce much stronger hatchlings.

18 eggs laid 4th July










Cheers
Ads


----------

